# Used PVC choice



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

This what we are looking for.

A mercedes base PVC, less than 6 metres long with either a fixed bed or 2 sofas.

Age doesn't matter, as new or old doesn't matter. I was thinking of a La Strada Regent S on the old merc 2.9, don't know if they did the fixed bed/sofas on this age as they do the newer versions.

Age is no object as the 2.9 mercs were 90's so a late nineties model of anything. Upto £20,000 to spend, but as cheap as possible.

Anybody a suggestion of what else would be available?

If you see anything that might be suitable over the next few months then let me know please let me know, there a pint in it for you.

No make that a half, I am a Yorkshireman you know :lol: 

PS. I will keep bumping this thread once a month just to refresh memories

Regards

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

For La Strada it might be worth keeping an eye on >this< website and maybe also put a wanted ad up there?

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

... or for more general searches http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> This what we are looking for.
> 
> A mercedes base PVC, less than 6 metres long with either a fixed bed or 2 sofas.
> 
> ...


Paul et al

I hope you do not feel this question is off-topic, as it is general about PVCs and a bit wider than your specific search.

I have tried to do research to find out which models, if any, of PVCs have a fixed double bed and a shower but cannot find a website covering the topic.

We are not thinking of downsizing but might want a second 'runabout' MH in another country - if that sounds flash - yes it is  :lol:

Only because I have taken my (deferred/enhanced ) State Pension which would pay for a PVC in 2 years 

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > This what we are looking for.
> ...


I,ve not found a website either Geoff covering this topic. Its just a matter of searching the internet and looking at as many as possible, then asking other people if they know of any.

Might be a case of buying a vehicle myself and getting someone/firm(who has been recommended) to professionally convert it.

Paul.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > This what we are looking for.
> ...


There are quite a few PVC's with a fixed bed and a shower, most of the major manufacturers have one in their range.

Mike


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


Not on a merc though Mike and in that price range(used). A few new ones you could buy, La Strada, Murvi. Most of the UK ones don't like the Mercedes.

Paul.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


So now I have to find out who are the major manufacturers.

I am in Poland and do not have access to the UK magazines and from my observation the Polish market only seems to consist of(oldish) Coachbuilts..

I would be looking for the build standard of my N+B, Burstner etc. Does all that exist in one vehicle?

- except for your self-build of course 

Geoff


----------

